# Sticky  How to Choose a Qualified Trainer



## hoaloha

*In order for us to be the best maltese parents we can be, we should be educated on toy-breed specific health risks and training techniques. I hope this thread proves useful for many of the forum readers- I have compiled many of the links from our recent discussions. 

Above all, we are devoted to the well-being, safety, and happiness of our maltese. Training should always be done in a POSITIVE manner that is based on the bond and communication between owner and dog.*

*This article summarizes that dominance theory is not supported-*
Comments on “Alpha” Dominance Theory - Whole Dog Journal Article

*The American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior has formal position statements on their website:*
Position Statements & Handouts (for the public) | AVSAB


*Below are the individual links from the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior ( AVSAB )*

How to Choose a Trainer Handout
http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/How_to_Choose_a_Trainer_( AVSAB ).pdf

Dominance Position Statement
http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/dominance_statement.pdf

Punishment Position Statement
http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf

Puppy Socialization Position Statement
http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf


*The next link is for the Association of Pet Dog Trainers where you can look up QUALIFIED trainers in your area:*
Dog Trainer Search


*Here is an additional link for a Public listing for Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists ( CAAB ) and Associate Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists (ACAAB): *
Directory of Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists — Animal Behavior Society: Applied Animal Behavior


*There has been very helpful info written by members that I have linked below-- very worthwhile to read!!!
written by CloudClan (Carina) who is a breeder with experience in rescue, obedience, and show breeding*
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/106557-what-reactive-dog.html
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/106537-cadeaus-reactive-rover-camp.html


*Information regarding collar types- As noted, NEVER USE A prong collar on a maltese (or any toy breed) due to the increased risk of tracheal injury. *
spcaLA | Ask the Vet | Choosing the Right Collar for your Pet


----------



## mysugarbears

Great post Marisa with tons of information...thank you for all of your hard work. :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033:

Just one suggestion...this post should be pinned.


----------



## eiksaa

Great post! Thank you.


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Thank you, Marisa! I'm to sleepy to read them tonight, but will be looking at them tomorrow. We have started training at PetSmart. I know there are some who really don't like their training. But I feel like we got lucky with our trainer. He was recently approved to start training assistive dogs, like guide dogs. He teaches us positive reinforcements and recommends praise, treats, and clicker training if we're interested in using the clicker. I get the feeling in talking to the employees at our PetSmart, they are really glad to have him and hate to see him go. I don't plan to put Leila in any kind of shows, so I mainly just wanted to take her to classes for socialization and something fun for us to do together. I'm so glad I did take her because I've learned these "tricks" are also used for safety reasons. Before, I just thought it would be cute to teach her tricks to show off to family and friends. But the more I am learning on here, the more I didn't realize what all I didn't know even though I've had pets all my life. So, please tell me if there's more I need to know about training and if Leila needs it for reasons more than what I've said we're doing it for. Thanks!


----------



## hoaloha

No problem  I know we all feel very passionate about doing what is best for our little ones. If anyone wants to add more info- PLEASE do so!!!! Education goes a long way!


----------



## Grace'sMom

Thank you Marisa  This is wonderful!


----------



## silverhaven

Well done, thanks for your work in this  :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me

EXCELLENT post, Marisa! Thank you! I agree, this should definitely be pinned!


----------



## CloudClan

Thank you Marisa!!! 

I hope that the mods will pin this one.


----------



## hoaloha

hoaloha said:


> *In order for us to be the best maltese parents we can be, we should be educated on toy-breed specific health risks and training techniques. I hope this thread proves useful for many of the forum readers- I have compiled many of the links from our recent discussions.
> 
> Above all, we are devoted to the well-being, safety, and happiness of our maltese. Training should always be done in a POSITIVE manner that is based on the bond and communication between owner and dog.*
> 
> *This article summarizes that dominance theory is not supported-*
> Comments on “Alpha” Dominance Theory - Whole Dog Journal Article
> 
> *The American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior has formal position statements on their website:*
> Position Statements & Handouts (for the public) | AVSAB
> 
> 
> *Below are the individual links from the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior ( AVSAB )*
> 
> _* How to Choose a Trainer Handout
> http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/How_to_Choose_a_Trainer_( AVSAB ).pdf *_
> 
> Dominance Position Statement
> http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/dominance_statement.pdf
> 
> Punishment Position Statement
> http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf
> 
> Puppy Socialization Position Statement
> http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf
> 
> 
> *The next link is for the Association of Pet Dog Trainers where you can look up QUALIFIED trainers in your area:*
> Dog Trainer Search
> 
> 
> *Here is an additional link for a Public listing for Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists ( CAAB ) and Associate Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists (ACAAB): *
> Directory of Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists — Animal Behavior Society: Applied Animal Behavior
> 
> 
> *There has been very helpful info written by members that I have linked below-- very worthwhile to read!!!
> written by CloudClan (Carina) who is a breeder with experience in rescue, obedience, and show breeding*
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/106557-what-reactive-dog.html
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/106537-cadeaus-reactive-rover-camp.html
> 
> 
> *Information regarding collar types- As noted, NEVER USE A prong collar on a maltese (or any toy breed) due to the increased risk of tracheal injury. *
> spcaLA | Ask the Vet | Choosing the Right Collar for your Pet


OOPS-I just noticed that the second link (in italics) is broken: here is the correct link-

 How to choose a trainer-AVSAB 

can one of the mods edit the original post with the new link, please?


----------



## maggieh

This thread has been "stickied" at your request!

Marisa, thank you for starting it - there is a lot of good information here!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Thanks for all of your time and effort that you put into all of this great information.


----------



## ckanen2n

Thanks for posting this Marissa! I was wanting a good resource for training!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Thanks so much Marisa. This is something a lot of SM people can get useful info from. :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie

Thank you, Marisa.


----------



## SammieMom

THANK YOU SO MUCHMARISA. :aktion033: YOUR A WONDERFUL PERSON TO DO ALL THE WORK FOR THIS THREAD. SURE TO BE PINNED. 

HUGS!


----------



## Ladysmom

Great post! Thanks!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Thank you so much, Marisa. Great information and so important. :tender:


----------



## Kathleen

Thank you so much Marisa!
What a lot of work you did.
It is great to have so much information in one place and will be a wonderful resource for new owners.

One thing that I would like to add is about puppy socialization classes. Many of us have had negative experiences with out little ones. Because they are so tiny as puppies, all of the other puppies are huge in comparsion and it can be really scary when they charge at a little Maltese puppy. It can be hard to find a class that isn't mostly larger breed puppies. I would recommend that you call the trainer before the first class to ask what other puppies will be there, and to be sure that the trainer has an awareness of keeping smaller dogs safe. For example, after our horrible experience, where Daisy was charged by the big puppies, and they all surrounded her in a circle, and she hid under a chair shaking before I got her the heck out of there, in our new class the trainer did not allow the larger dogs to charge at Daisy, and kept her behind a gate during the open play period. She could see the other dogs and they would come over to say hello, but she couldn't get trampled by them. When there was another little dog in class, they would play together in the fenced area. It is so important not to have them traumitized by puppy class! it is supposed to be a positive experience.
Our class was at our local SPCA. Many of them have excellent, positive training and agility programs, taught by certified trainers, and the tuition goes to help the dogs in the shelters.


----------



## maltese manica

this is a great post thank you !!!!


----------



## Tashulia25

thank you so much :heart:


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese

Thanks so much for all of the wonderful info!


----------

